# Nuova Simonelli Mythos 1 - display not turning on or grinding.



## TheCoffeeBee (May 20, 2020)

I'll admit I'm regretting buying one of my Mythos 1's off of ebay.....first I've had to remove melted glue from the seal and now, after working perfectly fine initially, it's now not powering the grinder at all. The power switch is lighting up and the burrs are heating but the control panel is dead. The microswitch isn't triggering the burrs and the upper display lights aren't working, as though the hopper has been removed. Anyone got any ideas how to trouble shoot/fix it?


----------



## davril (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are having problems.

This is the problem with things like the Mythos, if you know the history and know they have been looked after they can be a bargain. In reality though this type of grinder is purchased for BIG volume outlets and often gets hammered by users who are not always the most knowledgeable or careful.

I think @coffeechap is keen on these grinders, perhaps he can suggest something.


----------



## TheCoffeeBee (May 20, 2020)

davril said:


> Sorry to hear you are having problems.
> 
> This is the problem with things like the Mythos, if you know the history and know they have been looked after they can be a bargain. In reality though this type of grinder is purchased for BIG volume outlets and often gets hammered by users who are not always the most knowledgeable or careful.
> 
> I think @coffeechap is keen on these grinders, perhaps he can suggest something.


 Thank you, tearing my hair out slightly. I'm wondering if it's the white hopper microswitch. I paid with paypal so worst case scenario, it goes back to the seller but I'm hoping to avoid that if at all possible.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am coming up on Wednesday will stop by and see if I can sort it for you.


----------



## TheCoffeeBee (May 20, 2020)

coffeechap said:


> I am coming up on Wednesday will stop by and see if I can sort it for you.


 You're a good egg, thank you!


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

TheCoffeeBee said:


> Thank you, tearing my hair out slightly. I'm wondering if it's the white hopper microswitch. I paid with paypal so worst case scenario, it goes back to the seller but I'm hoping to avoid that if at all possible.


 It wasn't DOA so I doubt you have any leg to stand on with regards to buying something secondhand that was working when it arrived.


----------



## AndrewHK (Apr 9, 2021)

TheCoffeeBee said:


> I'll admit I'm regretting buying one of my Mythos 1's off of ebay.....first I've had to remove melted glue from the seal and now, after working perfectly fine initially, it's now not powering the grinder at all. The power switch is lighting up and the burrs are heating but the control panel is dead. The microswitch isn't triggering the burrs and the upper display lights aren't working, as though the hopper has been removed. Anyone got any ideas how to trouble shoot/fix it?


 What was the problem in the end? I'm having a similar problem now haha


----------

